# Bull Shad vs HighPower Herring



## bass hunter d4 (May 3, 2010)

Im not trying to start anything or make anyone mad but i have a ligit question. Ive been debating on trying the whole swimbait thing i mainly fish around middle georgia such as sinclair, tobosofkee, oconee and occasionaly blackshear along with several private ponds. Which one these swimbaits would u recommend? for largemouth which one would suit me best the gizzard shad, threadfin,hot herring etc. the reason i am debating on these two is because it seems that alot of people on here use these two swimbaits with alot of success and i want to make sure that i get what i need due to the fact that i am gunna have to invest a little money. 
                                 Thanks for posting 
                                  Bass Hunter D4


----------



## sinclair1 (May 3, 2010)

bass hunter d4 said:


> Im not trying to start anything or make anyone mad but i have a ligit question. Ive been debating on trying the whole swimbait thing i mainly fish around middle georgia such as sinclair, tobosofkee, oconee and occasionaly blackshear along with several private ponds. Which one these swimbaits would u recommend? for largemouth which one would suit me best the gizzard shad, threadfin,hot herring etc. the reason i am debating on these two is because it seems that alot of people on here use these two swimbaits with alot of success and i want to make sure that i get what i need due to the fact that i am gunna have to invest a little money.
> Thanks for posting
> Bass Hunter D4


Since I know were this is headed,might I suggest the BB Boom. its cheaper and holds more records, not to mention the lure is considered GREEN since its made from recycled products. Duck feathers,old mop handles,etc.


----------



## Dupree (May 3, 2010)

the high power herring looks like the original hampton shad.


----------



## RangerZ21 (May 3, 2010)

I have no dog in this hunt, but for a ligit question, i have MY ligit answer...  I really recommend you buy both or multiple types because I we all know that patterns change, and suttle changes with the types, stlyes, colors, size etc will cause a reaction strike when only a day before the fish would eat that only one bait you where using.

True Scenario-- I was in Gville two weeks ago, and I caught them good on 7 inch senko Green Pumpkin- Weightless the first day. (no lie, must have caught 30 fish in one area.    The 2nd day I couldnt buy a bite in the same area on the 7 inch senko Green Pumpkin-weightless.  I made a switch to a 4 inch, Zman floating Lizard, C-rigged and the bite was on.

The point I am trying to make, is that if you want to debate the swim baits, you may want to debate how many you need to buy and of multiple types.  I am sure they are both good, but it is never a bad idea to have the ammunition you need, when things get tough.

On Lanier, I have used the sebile, bull shad, and a $3.00 Storm Swim bait.  All have done very good, but after trial and error of all 3 types, one may only do the trick for that particular area, and then the next stop, it may be the one not drawing a strike at the previous area.  Mix it up and have your ammo, ready.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 3, 2010)

Buy one of each, test them, and report back to us.


----------



## meeks88 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Randall (May 3, 2010)

All I am going to say on this is that the baits are very, very  different. My bait is even more different when compared to the Hampton Shad. I or others that have fished both could point out all the differences between the two but it wouldn't cause anything positive here. My advice is to ask people who fish the baits by PM what each bait will do. If you do a search and ask around you will probably find people who have fished both that you could PM. 

If you ask on an open forum you will just get a lot of biased answers on any bait. No way to really tell who is telling the truth and who is just trying to sell baits.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 3, 2010)

Randall,

You're a no bravo sierra---- kinda guy. 

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 3, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Randall,
> 
> You're a no Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- kinda guy.
> 
> Thanks.


 Is that good or bad


----------



## Sweetwater (May 3, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Is that good or bad



Good, of course. He's a Douglas county guy, I gotta give props.


----------



## Cletus T. (May 4, 2010)

Here’s what I have to say on this matter.  I have gotten to know both these dudes and both their baits and I like each of them (baits and persons) Both of these guys are very good with a swimbait rod in their hands.  They study the baits and know how the fish react to these baits and that is after hours and hours and hours on the water.  They really are dialed into these big fish and how they react to a swimbait.  I have been out with both guys and it’s amazing to me to see how they look at certain area and explain how it’s a good swimbait area and then show me why it’s so good.  This has a lot to do with what you are seeing on your graph as well because it takes more than just throwing it out there and chunking and winding.  Like with any type of fishing…..you have to be throwing it where there are fish willing to eat it.  These two guys know how to find those areas!

So now after all my rambling, I’ll try and answer your question.  I would work my way up to either the ******ad or the High Power Herring and get comfortable throwing a swimbait.  Start out with a Storm Kicking Minnow or even the Magic Swimmer from Sebile (excellent bait IMO) and then buy either a ******ad or a High Power Herring….heck…like others have said….buy both and then before you know it you will be the Swimbait Kid!!!!!!

IMO….you can’t go wrong with either one!  Good luck to you and when you catch that first monster bass off of one be sure to post your pictures up on here so that I can give you a cyberspace high-five!!!!!


----------



## LeverAction (May 4, 2010)

Both these gentlemen excel in their knowledge of bass fishing and especially their knowledge of catching bass with a swimbait. I greatly appreciate their input to the forum and will continue to try to learn from them whenever they post. I am thankful that here in Georgia, we have many extremely knowledgeable and talented guides and lure makers who do not take a back seat to anyone in the country. Take a trip with either one of them and I bet you will learn more in 8 hours then you could in several years or longer figuring out how to fish a swimbait on your own.


----------



## Benito (May 4, 2010)

I am more familiar with the High-Powered Herring, but from what I've seen/heard it's the one I'd suggest - used it last week, really, really liked it, and it seems very well made. The action on it is incredible, and the big fish went nuts on it.....

Just my 2 cents...

BEN


----------



## coreyj (May 4, 2010)

I have both but only caught fish on one of these swimbaits so far. I think both baits are great but very different. If possible try both and see which one works better for you and the lakes you fish. Pm me if you want to know which bait I have been catching them on. Good luck..


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

Benito said:


> I am more familiar with the High-Powered Herring, but from what I've seen/heard it's the one I'd suggest - used it last week, really, really liked it, and it seems very well made. The action on it is incredible, and the big fish went nuts on it.....
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> BEN


 I dont own either one,but I would guess that if you answered any different, Randall might see if you can swim on your next outting


----------



## Jranger (May 4, 2010)

LeverAction said:


> Both these gentlemen excel in their knowledge of bass fishing and especially their knowledge of catching bass with a swimbait. I greatly appreciate their input to the forum and will continue to try to learn from them whenever they post. I am thankful that here in Georgia, we have many extremely knowledgeable and talented guides and lure makers who do not take a back seat to anyone in the country. Take a trip with either one of them and I bet you will learn more in 8 hours then you could in several years or longer figuring out how to fish a swimbait on your own.



Well said....


----------



## Steve78 (May 4, 2010)

I own a couple of one of them and wouldn't take any of the other if you gave one to me...


----------



## Jim Lee (May 4, 2010)

Both are good baits.


----------



## bass hunter d4 (May 4, 2010)

thanks for the input guys......sounds like both are good baits....does anyone have an idea on which style of the bait would be best in this area?


----------



## olcowman (May 4, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Since I know were this is headed,might I suggest the BB Boom. its cheaper and holds more records, not to mention the lure is considered GREEN since its made from recycled products. Duck feathers,old mop handles,etc.



I haff too koncur! its the onlly bate i own!


----------



## kbswear (May 4, 2010)

Wait....What?


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

kbswear said:


> Wait....What?


Just work with me herePM sent


----------



## pbmang (May 5, 2010)

It's shocking how well they work...lol...if you can only afford one (which is one more than I can afford at the time...haha) I would pick the less expensive one just to get a taste of what the swimbait thing is all about.

I have used the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on Seminole and it seemed to swim fine.  I have also seen the videos of HPH and it seems to swim fine as well.  I am not a swimbait fisherman by any stretch of the imagination, and they both look pretty much the same to me.  Maybe you can PM each guy and ask them what makes their bait worthy of your hard earned money.  See what they say and go from there.


----------



## olcowman (May 5, 2010)

kbswear said:


> Wait....What?



simpley dont by one les you want to ketch lake rekords... that thar is simpley anglish ma frend. bb boom as seen in tha gon maggazeen.


----------

